# Would someone please explain BMW's entire system for model naming?



## Mandy (Apr 16, 2009)

I read all of the information on Wikipedia about BMW's models. I know the series, etc. However, I don't get the additional numbers and letters that are affixed after word. For example, what does it mean to be a 540i. I know 5 is for five series. What's the 40? What's the i? And how do some people find the models that BMW doesn't even seem to exhibit on its site? I see people driving wagons and hatchbacks, etc., but I never see those cares advertised? How do you find the obscure models? If anyone can clear all these questions up for me, I would be so happy. Thanks! :dunno:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

The last two numbers started out indicating the size of the engine - a 540i is a 5er with a 4.0 liter engine (a V8) and the i means it is fuel injected (a carryover from when fuel injection was a new thing). Now the last two numbers sometimes match the engine size and sometimes just indicate which trim level the car is - in the current 3ers the 328 actually has a 3.0 liter engine; so does the 335, but it's 3.0 liter engine is turbo charged and is more powerful.

BMW sells different models in different markets and parts of the world. For instance here in the U.S. we do not get the 1er hatchback.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

To add to the above:

You may see letters other than "i" affixed to the back of the model number. I'll try to list all of them:

"e" e.g. "325e" or "528e" - this designation was primarily used in the 1980s to identify the so-called "efficiency" models which were tuned for fuel efficiency rather than performance.
"is" e.g. "325is" - officially used on E30 and E36 models to designate coupes (as opposed to the sedan which shares the same chassis and much of the same bodywork). The E21 did not come in a sedan form so there was no unique sedan identifier. E46 uses "Ci" see below), and for the E9X (newest 3 series) cars, BMW has reverted to a regular "i" naming convention for all models regardless of body type.
"Ci" e.g. "330Ci" - officially used on the E46 chassis to identify coupe and convertible models.
"CiC" or "iC" - not an official marking/badge, per se, but often used by dealerships to identify convertibles (E46 would typically be CiC; E36 would be iC because the coupe was called "is")
"xi" or "ix" e.g. "330xi"- all wheel drive. "Xi" is the newer of the two.
"ti" e.g. "318ti" - hatchback/compact model. In the US, this is only seen on the E36 318ti, which is (by now) an increasingly rare sight.
"it" - an unofficial designation for the wagon/touring models of 3 and 5 series cars - the cars themselves will usually have the same "i" badge as the sedans.
"Li" or "iL" e.g. "745Li"- long wheel base designation for 7 series cars. "iL" is the older version and "Li" is the current version.
"M" e.g. "M3" - the tag line for BMW Motorsport, the company's high performance division. BMW M is roughly equivalent to MB AMG or Audi S/RS. In the US, you will only see this on the bootlid of specific cars like the M3, M5, or M versions of the Z3 and Z4; in Europe and other parts of the world, the M badge was also commonly affixed to "upgraded" or specially tuned trim levels of the regular cars (though it would simply say "M" rather than "M3" or "M5"). You will also see "M" badges on certain parts - the E46 330 sport, for example, has wheels they were (apparently) designed by the BMW M division, and will have the logo on them. Of course, some people will put M badges on cars where the factory didn't. 

I could go on to list some of the latest creations that have come out of the BMW marketing department, like the badges/names assigned to the new X5 and X6, or the new Z4 - you start getting stuff like Xdrive3.5si and such - this is convoluted enough as is. 

The bottom line is this: the bigger the number, the higher the trim level. M is always the highest trim level for a given model. Of course, you should know that trim levels have evolved over time. For example, an E36 325i/is would have been the top of the line model when it was produced, but would be the base model (US) in the E46 line.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I have two additions to akhbhaat's excellent detailed explanation. 

The door frame sticker on some BMWs added an A suffix to indicate Automatic transmission. For example my 1990 535i was called a 535iA in the door frame sticker. This is an official designation but never showed up on the trunk badge. 

In the Late '80s US market there was an L6 and L7. These are rare "Luxury" versions of the 635i and 735i. Never seen an L7 except in photos.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

635csi
6 series body 
3.5 litre motor...(even though it's a lie it's actually a 3.4)
c=coupe
s=sport
i=injection as in fuel injection


d=diesel
which you may never actually see


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

once your used to it its easy to understand haha. just the last 5 years or so its started getting confusing changing the order of things. the older models are easy though :thumbup:


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

with the new models the last two numbers are representative of the power output. thus 328 and 335 are both 3.0L I6 but the non turbo engine in the 328 is of lower hp thus the number is less than 30, and same logic the twin turbo engine in the 335 is higher power output thus 35 which is higher value than 30.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Recently saw a bimmer with POS on the back. I told my kids it had something to do with the positive battery terminal.


----------

